# George says hello !!!!



## blackrabbit1958 (Dec 14, 2006)

Greetings to you all from Australia...

My name is Geoprge Papanicolaou and have just purchased the text to study the orchestration class offered by Peter Alexander ( THANKS PETER !!!!)

I work as a full time musician and very interested in developing my orchestration skills further. 

The main gear that I use : LOGIC PRO 7, ABLETON LIVE, REASON, GIGASTUDIO - VSL.

My interest in orchestration is to further develop my skills in film scoring.

I look forward to getting to know you all through this forum.

Many thanks
George


----------



## choir (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome George, i'm sure that you'll learn alot.
Have fun!

!Cheers!


----------

